#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Advies over aanschaf microfoons

## sozave007

[FONT=Calibri]Hallo,[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Ik wil voor liveopnames van een gospelkoor microfoons gaan aanschaffen. Wie kan mij adviseren welk merk of merken met typeaanduiding ik het best daarvoor kan aanschaffen? Het koor bestaat uit plm 40 personen verdeeld in 4 zangpartijen met begeleiding van percussie en een piano.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Het is niet de bedoeling dat de koorleden door deze microfoons versterkt worden. Ze zijn enkel als registratie microfoons bedoeld.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Waarschijnlijk zal ik ook een Tascam US1641 icm met netbook of Tascam 2488 gaan aanschaffen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Alvast bedankt voor de reacties :Smile: [/FONT]

----------


## BJD

Wat is je budget?

----------


## sozave007

Hallo BJD.
Ik ga er vanuit dat als je het doet, je het goed moet doen. Ik heb geen idee waar ik op moet rekenen. Ik dacht. Eerst maar zien wat ik nodig heb. Dan zien hoeveel dat kost en vervolgens bezien wat er mogelijk is. Als ik moet inboeten op kwaliteit ten opzichte van de prijs is dat wel logisch, maar dan moet ik zelf overwegen. Direct starten en met minder genoegen nemen of even doorsparen en starten met kwaliteit.
Groetjes Sozave007 :Smile:

----------


## stainz

Oké je wil gaan opnemen maar weet niet waar je op moet rekenen wat betreft kosten; je kan het zo duur maken als je zelf wil.

Dus laten we van een algemeen lijstje uit gaan waarna er zelf types microfoons uitgezocht kunnen worden.

Percussie: Een algemene drumkit kan toereikend zijn voor een liveregistratie
Piano: 2 condensatormicrofoons bij een akoestisch instrument of 2 DI's bij een digitale variant

Dan het koor: naarmate het budget stereo-paden (set van 2 condensator's) minimum is denk ik toch wel 2 paden (Sopranen+Tenoren  en Alten+Bassen) 
maar 4 zou beter zijn.

Hopelijk kun je hier iets mee, je kan dit in een microfoonbudget kwijt van enkele duizenden euro's maar het kan ook zeker voor minder.

----------


## sozave007

Hallo Stainz,
Bedankt voor je reactie. Ik begrijp hieruit dat ik het zo duur kan maken als dat ik zelf wil. En dat ik beter condensatormicrofoons kan nemen. Als ik de informatie allemaal goed interpreteer kan ik voor de percussie (bestaat vaak uit een bongo en dat soort aanverwante zaken) het beste een dynamisch gerichte microfoon nemen. Voor een analoge piano 2 condensatormicrofoons en voor een digitale piano wellicht midi of twee ingangen L/R. Voor het koor zou per partij 1 condensatormicrofoon voldoende moeten zijn. Dus 4 in totaal. Als ik dit bij elkaar optel heb ik minimaal dus 7 ingangen nodig en als er nog solisten komen dan ook per solist een microfoon. Dus met zo'n 12 ingangen zoals de Tascam US 1641 zou ik in ieder geval aan het werk moeten kunnen gaan. Of misschien toch een Tascam 2488 (met ingebouwde harde schijf en brander). Ben ik in 1 klap klaar.
Bedankt voor jullie reacties. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## stainz

voor klein slagwerk kan je ook best condensators nemen (zelf gebruik ik hiervoor vaak de Shure PG81) 

Let met je ingangen wel op dat ze (zeker in het geval van condensator micro's) allemaal XLR's moeten zijn met phantoom voeding.

----------


## sozave007

Bedankt voor de tip Stainz
Dus ook voor de percussie condensator microfoons. Dat maakt het volgens mij wel eenvoudiger. Nu alleen nog mijn dilemma voor aanschaf Tascam US 1641 of 2488. Bij de één wil ik mijn notebook gebruiken en bij de ander zit al een harde schijf in. Volgens mij is de 2488 gemakkelijker omdat het alles in één is, alleen het aantal inputs minder dan 1641. Heeft iemand ervaringen daarmee? :Smile:

----------


## renevanh

Je kan de zangpartijen ook mono nemen met een grootmembraam condensator.

Dure ideeën: Shure KSM27, AKG C414
Goedkopere grootmembramen: CAD GXL2400 of GXL3000


Maar stereopaartjes (X/Y opstelling bijvoorbeeld) kan ook. Nadeel is dat je dan nog veel meer keuzes hebt.

De duurdere varianten:
Shure KSM137, AKG CK91, Audio Technica AT4041 of 4051b, Neumann KM184.

Goedkopere varianten ben ik wat minder in thuis bij de zogenaamde 'pencil' mics, maar Rode M3 of een CAD microfoontje doen het doorgaans ook prima. AKG C1000 lijkt me minder geschikt.

----------


## stainz

@renevanh

Een koor opnemen met groot membraam kan opzich wel, maar in live situaties pik je in de meeste gevallen wat meer omgevingsruis op dan met een stereo-pad is mijn ervaring, niet onmogelijk maar het zou niet mijn eerste keus zijn.

----------


## renevanh

> Een koor opnemen met groot membraam kan opzich wel, maar in live situaties pik je in de meeste gevallen wat meer omgevingsruis op dan met een stereo-pad is mijn ervaring, niet onmogelijk maar het zou niet mijn eerste keus zijn.



Hangt natuurlijk vooral van de ruimte af waar je in speelt, live opnames blijven een lastige onderneming  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sozave007

Hoi,
Bedankt voor jullie adviezen.
Groot membraam, klein membraam. Duur, goedkoop. Allemaal afwegingspunten. Waar ik nu wel achterkom is dat je natuurlijk ook nog te maken hebt met omni, cardiod en supercardiod. Inmiddels ben ik er ook wel achter dat omni niet goed geschikt is als je de partijen zoveel mogelijk geïsoleerd wilt opnemen met een live registratie. Dan blijft cardiod en super cardiod over. Ik denk, maar wie ben ik, dat dan cardiod het meest geschikt is om niet een al te nauw beeld te krijgen. Of vergis ik me nu?

Kan ik van een veronderstelling uitgaan dat de plaats van een microfoon met super cardiod verder weg kan staan van het koor dan een microfoon met cardiod om een zelfde klankbeeld te krijgen? 
Dan zou ik zelfs misschien kunnen overwegen om super cardiod schuin boven en voor het koor te hangen. 
Dan belemmer je het publiek ook niet met de microfoons. Of praat ik nu wartaal? Ik zal toch een balans moeten zien te vinden. 
Ik hoor graag jullie mening hierover.

----------


## SPS

Tja,

Heel veel adviezen hierboven gelezen.
Maar, wat dacht je van: Lees je eens in mbt opnametechnieken, microfoontechnieken etc.
Want ik hoor je nergens over zaalacoustiek, de ruimte waarin het live optreden plaatsvind, wat je met de opname wilt (CD uitbrengen of als oefen/luisteropname dienstdoen enz.) en nog zo wat van die zaken.
Wil je nu van ons een hele cursus microfoontechnieken krijgen op een forum terwijl er al dikke boeken over geschreven zijn? Lees bijvoorbeeld eens het boek "Mixing with your mind" Aanbevelenswaardig!

Laatst heb ik orgelopnames gemaakt in een kerk (redelijk korte RT60) met Rode NT5 paartje (Omni kapsel) met Jecklinschijf. Prachtig hoor!

En zo zijn er veel wegen die naar Rome leiden.

Mijn advies als ik jouw vragen zo lees: Leren, proberen en begrijpen wat je doet!
Paul.

Ennuh, vul je gegevens eens aan? Weten we ook tegen wie we aanpraten...

----------


## sozave007

Hallo SPS,
Bedankt voor je opbouwende kritiek!
Als je iets verder had gekeken dan had je kunnen zien dat ik net op het forum zit. Mijn pc gaat af en toe op de loop bij het inloggen, dus heb nog niet zoveel tijd gehad om iets aan te vullen.
Ik ben niet helemaal blond, en heb wel al iets aan de theorie gedaan, maar veel ervaringsdeskundigen kunnen gerichter antwoorden dan je in 1 of meerdere boeken terugvindt. Live opnames zijn over het algemeen op diverse locaties met verschillende akoestieken. Ik heb ook aangegeven dat het mij meer te doen is voor de registratie en niet voor de versterking van het geluid. Ik ben er inmiddels achter dat het soort microfoons voor liveoptreden met versterking anders is dan sec voor registratie. Daar waren mijn pijlen dan ook op gericht.
Ik ben trouwens blij met elke tip die ik kan krijgen van de forumbezoekers en de tijd die ze er in willen steken om een ander te helepen. Ik dacht ook dat het forum daar voor bedoeld was. Als we allemaal al specialist zijn dan is er mijns inziens ook geen forum nodig, maar dat is een andere discussie.

----------


## djspeakertje

> ...en voor een digitale piano wellicht midi of twee ingangen L/R.



Midi is een digitaal protocol om informatie te verzenden, dat is niet voor audio bedoeld (het kan volgens mij wel, maar ik ben ook geen midi-expert). Midi opnemen is alleen handig als je niet tevreden bent met de preset die de toetsenist heeft gekozen en later met exact dezelfde timing een synthesizer of iets dergelijks wilt aansturen. Ook kan je later in een DAW (digital audio workstation) de midi aanpassen en slecht getimede(?) noten rechttrekken. Voor audio-opname kan je het beste gewoon lekker de Links en Rechts (jack) uitgangen pakken. 

Als je lange afstanden van podium naar opnameapparaat hebt, kan je het beste 2 DI boxes gebruiken om de kans op storing te verminderen. Voor zowel active als passieve DI boxes heb je een XLR ingang nodig. Voor een active DI heb je ook phantom nodig, een 9V blokbatterij kan er vaak ook in, maar als die er halverwege mee ophoud heb je een probleem... Een passieve DI kan ook op een gebalanceerde jack ingang (TRSjack dus).

Elders op dit forum valt vanalles te lezen over DI's, wat ze doen en wat je nodig hebt om ze te laten werken.


Daan

----------


## sparky

> Hoi,
> Bedankt voor jullie adviezen.
> Groot membraam, klein membraam. Duur, goedkoop. Allemaal afwegingspunten.



En vergeet niet dat het dan vooral gaat om hoe die dingen klinken! Je bent immers beter af met een goedklinkende kleinmembraam dan met een slechtklinkende grootmembraam!





> Waar ik nu wel achterkom is dat je natuurlijk ook nog te maken hebt met omni, cardiod en supercardiod. Inmiddels ben ik er ook wel achter dat omni niet goed geschikt is als je de partijen zoveel mogelijk geïsoleerd wilt opnemen met een live registratie. Dan blijft cardiod en super cardiod over. Ik denk, maar wie ben ik, dat dan cardiod het meest geschikt is om niet een al te nauw beeld te krijgen. Of vergis ik me nu? Kan ik van een veronderstelling uitgaan dat de plaats van een microfoon met super cardiod verder weg kan staan van het koor dan een microfoon met cardiod om een zelfde klankbeeld te krijgen? 
> Dan zou ik zelfs misschien kunnen overwegen om super cardiod schuin boven en voor het koor te hangen. 
> Dan belemmer je het publiek ook niet met de microfoons. Of praat ik nu wartaal? Ik zal toch een balans moeten zien te vinden. 
> Ik hoor graag jullie mening hierover.



Voor het koor ga je echt het beste een gewone nierkarakteristiek kunnen gebruiken. Zoals je zelf al zei: Met een omni ga je teveel andere dingen oppikken. Maar daarnaast: Met een ver geplaatste supernier gebeurt dat in nog grotere mate en ga je veel van de akoestiek, de eventuele ventilatie , hoestend publiek of wat dan ook oppikken. Afstand is echt van grote invloed! Als je zeker weet dat je altijd een goede akoestiek hebt en weinig achtergrondlawaai, maakt het minder uit en kan het juist mooi zijn (vooral omni's dan). Maar dat is dus niet het geval. Blijf daarom bij de niertjes ! 

Ik heb gister weer een paar koren gedaan met 4 stuks KM184 (Neuman) voor het koor zelf. Daar blijft het een erg fijne mic voor, fijner iig dan 451's (AKG) of MC012's (Oktava). Ik heb nog wel meer mic's gebruikt voor koren, maar ik onthou niet alles.

----------


## NesCio01

Ik denk dat het na bijna een jaar, nog steeds
mede afhangt van hetgeen je achter de
mike hangt.

Een Neumann, DPA, AKG (414) of Schoeps op een B*ger
tafel, zal m niet worden, denk ik?

De lollypop (Horizon) van Lauten laat je (oren)
ook versteld staan.

Verder zijn evt. converters van evident belang!

grtz.

----------


## showband

na eveneens een jaar...

cardioide mikes die je dichtbij een vlak wil zetten. (zoals een klankboard of drumvel) Die gedragen zich dan ineens heel anders.

Een goede omnimike kan dan soms een beter resultaat geven. Ook qua omgevingsgeluid.

----------


## Jorn Bijen

Ik zit op het gebied qua praten tijdens de uitzending bij: Rode Broadcast Microfoon (Rond de 350,- Euro en hangt o.a. bij Radio538)
En op het gebied qua zang zit ik bij: Rode NTA-1 of NTA-2 (goedkoper)

Jorn

----------


## djspeakertje

En bij 3FM hebben ze Shure SM7B's... Welke mic lekker werkt voor jouw stem ligt maar net aan je stem, en aan de eventuele voiceprocessing (wel gebruikelijk voor op de radio).

Gewoon proberen dus.


Daan

----------


## AronReihs

> Ik denk dat het na bijna een jaar, nog steeds
> mede afhangt van hetgeen je achter de
> mike hangt.




Daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens. Shit erin is Shit eruit..

Gr.

----------


## Hitvision

Die boodschap zal na dik een jaar best wel zijn overgekomen. Blijft leuk reageren op topics van meer dan een jaar oud  :Smile:

----------

